# linux install in VM has no lan



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

not sure exactly what to say here.

im running a F@H distro thats very minimal in VMware WS.

it only supports 8cores so im running 2 VMs

VM0 runs fine. no problems.

VM1 runs fine but has no lan. 

i've tried changing the options in VMware and nothing seems to solve it. 

i cant reinstall per say, VM1 is a clone of VM0 but has the F@H config file changed to machine ID=2

any help would be appreciated however i realize not many people here will know what to say.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2010)

you are using the bridged vmware adapter ? with dynamic ips ?

check /var/log/messages and the dmesg, ifconfig commands for clues


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

ifconfig says only loopback is active.

dmesg displays that eth0 is intel pro e1000 but its still not active 

bridged yes. dynamic yes.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2010)

ifup eth0


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

wont let me do ifup but i found that eth0 was renamed to eth1 so i did ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.130

ran ifconfig again and it shows eth1 active but when i run ping to any address it says its unreachable.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

hm... will let me ping any local address but cant connect to internet

the other VM is setup identical and it has full net access.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2010)

as wiz said it is most likely your VM set eth to NAT instead of bridged. if you have a config file look for it there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

i ended up just deleting the machine and creating a new one. 

works fine now so i guess something was just bugged.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2010)

is it a pre-made VM where you just have to fire it up or did you go through the settings manually?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

premade.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=187308


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2010)

oh duh, i see the FAH pic. strange i always thought it was set to bridged automatically.


----------

